# mild ivf



## catfan (Jan 30, 2007)

there is an interesting article in today's (04/07/07) Guardian G2 section by Sarah Boseley called 'taking on the baby gods' about the success of mild ivf. I'm afraid i don't have a link for this but it is probably on the guardian website. fascinating


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi catfan

Thanks for posting

I have found the article and read it

It was interesting

Here is the weblink for anyone else interested in reading

Emxx

http://www.guardian.co.uk/g2/story/0,,2117763,00.html

/links


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

there is one i found a while ago if your interested too 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/medicine/story/0,,2024744,00.html

xxx

/links


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats a very interesting article....


----------

